# New Camera



## Foxeslink (Aug 2, 2018)

hey guys. I'm on a struggle in choosing my new camera, that I will probably buy this Christmas. But i'm very very confused
I have about five L Glass from Canon, and my camera is currently a 7D (2009 version). Its impossible to say that Mirrorless isn't messing up the things on camera's market. So I don't really know what to do. Do you know when the new mirrorless canon will be ready ? Should I go for another brand like sony or nikon ? Also, what do you think about 5DMARK IV ? it will be enough for the next 5-8 years ? What would you guys do in this situation ?

Sorry for the bad english


----------



## Geek (Aug 2, 2018)

I started with a 40D back when it was new in 2007/8 time frame. Like you I purchased some L glass over the years and then moved up to the 7D mark II when it came out. I really wanted to buy a full frame camera then, but the 6D and 5D mark III were getting old and close to time for a refresh. In the past couple of weeks, I decided to take advantage of the free grip, $400 price break and 13 months of Canon Care Pak and purchase the 5D mark IV. It will be my camera for the next 6-10 years, along with the 7D II as a back up (If I can keep my daughter from stealing it). I've had the 5D mark IV for about 2 weeks and not had much chance to shoot a lot of pictures, but so far I'm really pleased. Seems to me that even to color gradients in sunset shots are smoother for the 5D vs. the 7D. The move from the crop to the FF seems to be really great. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## docsmith (Aug 2, 2018)

Hi Foxeslink,

It would really help to know how you intend to use your camera, what you like to shoot, how much you would like to spend, and if you like to have the "latest" technology or are good with something that meets your needs. It might also help to know what your lenses are.

There are a lot of cameras out there right now, so there are a lot of options. But, they have one thing in common, they all take pictures. And really, they all take good pictures. So, when deciding between models, usually it gets very nuanced very quickly. Do you want the absolute best dynamic range, frames per second, video, high iso performance?

As a good general camera, right now I would recommend the 80D. If you are on a more limited budget and want higher frames per second, then the 7DII. Both of those are crop sensor cameras, so likely fit your lenses well as you currently have the 7D. 

Going to FF, if low light and landscapes are your thing and you have a bit more budget, the 6DII. If you have more budget, the 5DIV is a remarkable camera, has near best in class IQ, is a little limited on fps, but is more than manageable. Generally, a lot of us end up in the 5D line: IV as a good all-round performer or the SR if you want ultimate resolution. 

But, yes, the 5DIV will take great pictures for 5-8 years. It is my main camera.

As to what to do in "this situation?" Wait until you are ready to buy, then ignore rumors and buy what fits your needs the best at that moment. If you have until Christmas, wait until late October/early November and post again and we can best evaluate what is available for you. If you want to buy now, there are a number of great camera bodies that will be "enough" for the next 5-8 years.

Good luck!


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 2, 2018)

Hi Foxeslink! 
And welcome to this forum.



Foxeslink said:


> ...
> I have about five L Glass from Canon, and my camera is currently a 7D (2009 version).


IMO a lot of investment, that should be taken into account, when you talk about changing the brand.



> Its impossible to say that Mirrorless isn't messing up the things on camera's market. So I don't really know what to do. Do you know when the new mirrorless canon will be ready ?


This is something the next few months will tell. Don't get too impatient on that. 
Here you've got to ask yourself if you have more advantages or disadvantages from mirrorless. 
If you don't tell us more about you type of shooting, we can't help.



> Should I go for another brand like sony or nikon ?


As said above: 
What do you expect from changing brand?
AND are you willing to invest money again? (for similar lenses as you already have - or converters)



> Also, what do you think about 5DMARK IV ? it will be enough for the next 5-8 years ?


Again:
What is you type of shooting? 
A 5D4 is a great allrounder camera, that'll serve you well - even in the next 5-8 years - even if a 5D5 will show around. 
But I cannot tell you if it is the "perfect" camera FOR YOU if I don't know anything about what and how you are shooting.



> What would you guys do in this situation ?


Give us more information and maybe we can help you more/better. 

About information:

budget
style of schooting
subjects
your equipment - to take this into acount
budget
eh, budget? 

Cheers


----------



## Foxeslink (Aug 3, 2018)

Thank you for your answers!
So, to clarify, I will shoot most Portraits, Events (Day and Night), Landscapes. But, if I had to choose one it would be Portraits. I give very very importance to depth of field. Some of the reasons i Want to upgrade : low noise at high ISO ( above 1800 ), More AF Points to assure more perfect tack sharp photos, more resolution, more coverage(FF). My lens are : Canon 14mmL, Canon 85mm1.2L, Canon 100-400L, Canon 24-105mmL, Sigma 50mm 1.4(no art version, shame on me) and a Tamron 17-50 ( it will not work with FF, but no problem ). About the mirrorless, i think it has several advantages like focus Peaking, much more focus points and a EVF, and it has more features. The budget for a new camera is 3200€!


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 3, 2018)

All the talk about superior ISO of Sony cameras is for the shots are base ISO - anything above 400ISO and there is little practical advantage of any brand over another. 
If you want greater AF point coverage then mirrorless is the way to go and you cna forget the 5D4 - but if you are happy with focus and recompose the spread of AF points is irrelevant (focus-recompose did people well for 100 years and still does). In low light, Canon's Dual Pixel AF (DPAF) gets a lot of praise, but Sony's eye AF is also impressive for portraits.

I think the first question you need to ask yourself is if you need do you need FF? There is an automatic assumption that 'if you are a serious photographer you have to shoot FF' but for example I have found that up to ISO 2500 the 7D2 gives the 5DIV and the 1Dx2 a good run for the money (and yes, I own all those cameras and have compared them). But FF does have its advantages, I just think they are overplayed for a lot of people. 

How much of a rush are you in? I think you could easily wait a couple of months until Canon announce something: if nothing else we will have a better idea of their timelines. Or buy the EOS-M5 and EOS adapter and see if you like the functionality.

And if your budget is 3,200 what will you get moving to Sony? You will spend 2,000 on the A73, and then you have €1,200 to spend on either a Canon-Sony adapter or sell your lenses and buy Sony equivalents.


----------



## docsmith (Aug 3, 2018)

Based on that list, of current Canon cameras, I would lean toward the 5DIV. The 6DII or 5DSr would be other options if you wanted to save a bit of money or wanted more MP. 

It is a bit odd that the 5DIV doesn't have focus peaking as my M3 does. But, Canon does what Canon does.

Of course, the rumors indicate at least the announcement of a FF mirrorless before Christmas, so if you can wait a few more months, you could see what it brings, and that could include some other benefits like sensor improvement (5DIV is coming up on being 2 yrs old), etc. 

But, if you were to buy now, I think you described the 5DIV, just be prepared for the 1.6x change going from crop to FF. Another thought would be the M5, as you already shoot crop. This would bring you lots of the mirrorless items you want, better performance than the original 7D, and honestly, you could probably pick one (and an EF adapter) up now, play with it for a few months and sell with only a minor loss in 3 months if you do not like it and want the FF sensor.


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 3, 2018)

Hi again Foxeslink! 

I would second all the things that Mikehit and docsmith already said. 

And about budget I'd like to add that IMO the new Canon FF would surely cost more than the 5D4 did at start. 
Right now the list price for a 5D4 is at 3500 € in Germany. 
So that would strech your budget over the limit.

So 

ask yourself, if you really need FF
if yes, take a 6D2 into accound
or buy the 5D4 and be happy
Both are surely is great cameras. And you won't regret it.
Enjoy your GAS (=Gear Acquirement Syndrome)


----------



## Foxeslink (Aug 3, 2018)

Hey, thanks again for your answers! 
I think 6D2 is out of choice because i really need the joystick for AF Points Selection, crucial in my type of photography. And all around, the 5D4 is one of the most solid cameras out there. Anyway, i Will wait for the annoucement of the new mirrorless Canon, and if it surprises me and it costs more than 5D4 i can make an arrangement  btw, I don't know if you know about this photography shop, but i can take the 5D4 for 2600€ - https://www.digiwowo.com/en/photo-d...339/canon-eos-5d-mark-iv-body?number=SWCAE5D4

I bought some lenses there by 2 years ago, there was no problems. idk how it is now. 

About sony, that focus peaking, eye focus detection would be sweet, but I don't wanna sell my entire canon stuff. The are so much choice in canon lens. I feel like Canon is a more solid choice, don't ask me why


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 3, 2018)

Foxeslink said:


> Thank you for your answers!
> So, to clarify, I will shoot most Portraits, Events (Day and Night), Landscapes. But, if I had to choose one it would be Portraits. I give very very importance to depth of field. Some of the reasons i Want to upgrade : low noise at high ISO ( above 1800 ), More AF Points to assure more perfect tack sharp photos, more resolution, more coverage(FF). My lens are : Canon 14mmL, Canon 85mm1.2L, Canon 100-400L, Canon 24-105mmL, Sigma 50mm 1.4(no art version, shame on me) and a Tamron 17-50 ( it will not work with FF, but no problem ). About the mirrorless, i think it has several advantages like focus Peaking, much more focus points and a EVF, and it has more features. The budget for a new camera is 3200€!



Almost any camera would be a big upgrade from a 7D as far as high ISO performance, you could get along very well with any recent FF body. I prefer the cameras with the dual pixel sensor, when you put them in live view, they are basically mirrorless with many AF points, fast and accurate AF, just no EVF. The 5D MK IV has a finer focus point selection than the rebels, just touch the eye of the person in the rear lcd and its instantly in focus.

Mirrorless FF cameras still command a higher price, but you really do not get any more capability, you get less.

I bought a 5D MK IV and a SL2 for a backup. Considering the difference in price, the SL2 is a steal.


----------



## Foxeslink (Nov 26, 2018)

Hey guys! It's been a while and I didn't bought a camera yet.
Now things are more complicated with the amount of new cameras. I'm still struggling about this.
I shooted with a firend's A7 ( version 2013 ) and to be honest I didn't like it. That EVF was really bad, I was shocked. The EVF in the A7III is better ?
Now, I really really love the glass from Canon. I think there is no better glass than Canon, and I don't mind buying EF lens having the EOS R. Yes, probably I will buy the EF 35mm 1.4 II, it's insane for Portraits. That being sad, the FUji X-T3 is really a great camera and it's 1000$ cheaper than the R. The lens for Fuji aren't so expensive as the other brands. I'm not considering Nikon, don't ask me why, because I don't know 

What are your toughts for this situation ?


----------



## Rockskipper (Nov 26, 2018)

Here's one pretty outstanding option:

https://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?threads/canon-eos-r-50-mm-1-2-sample-shot.36222/


----------



## padam (Nov 26, 2018)

Here is a little comparison:


----------

